# Comment récupérer le nom de la 'current application' ?



## Filou53 (11 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour.

J'aimerais pouvoir récupérer le nom de la 'current application' dans laquelle je suis.
Est-ce qu'un script permetrrait de faire cela ?
J'y arrive via Keyboard Maestro mais j'aimerais une solution 'gratuite' car c'est pour mettre en place chez un ami qui ne dispose pas de cette application ...
Merci


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2020)

On ferme ici, car créé 2 messages pour la même chose.... https://forums.macg.co/threads/comm...nt-application-dans-laquelle-je-suis.1347007/ ...c'est franchement inutile !


----------

